# Wanna vacation in the Shire?



## RangerStryder (May 12, 2009)

A little bit pricey for a Hobbit Hole...watch out for the ceiling!
http://www.woodlynpark.co.nz/thehobbitmotel.html


----------



## Starbrow (May 27, 2009)

Hmmm. Maybe I should make a reservation. I hear airline prices are coming down.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 19, 2009)

Apart from the round windows, it doesn't look very Hobbity on the inside. I notice they have other weird accommodation too.


----------

